# الاحطياطات المتبعة عند شراء السيارة المستعملة



## رفعت سلطان (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قد يكون شراء السيارة المستعملة أقل تكلفة من السيارة الجديدة الا ان عدم الخبرة الكافية والجهل بالشىء واحيانا كثرة الخداع التى يلجأاليها البعض يجعل صفقة السيارة المستعملة اكثرتكلفة من السيارة الجديدة لذايجب عليك حين تفكر فى شراء سيارة مستعملة عليك باخذ عدة امور فى غاية الاعتبار وان تقوم بفحص السيارة جيدا واهم هذة الخطواط والاحتياطات ​فحص المحرك
عند بدء ادارة المحرك اى التشغيل يجب ان يكون المحرك سلسا ناعما لا يصدر عنة اصوات فرقعة اواصوات مزعجة او رنة منتظمة واضحة وهذا يدل على وجود عيب او خلل فى نظام التاكيهات
اى الصمامات او عدم ضبطها هذا يؤدى الى اصوات فرقعة واضحة 
بعد ذلك قم بالضغط على دواسة البنزين ولاحظ العادم الخارج من الشكمان والسيارة واقفة
فاذا كان دخان العادم ازرق اللون فهذا يعنى وجود خلل فى نظام التزييت اى بمعنى هروب الزيت عن طريق الشنابر او الصمامات داخل الغرفة واختلط بالشحنة الموجودة واحترق معها
وهذا يؤدى الى ضعف فى قدرة المحرك
اما اذا كان دخان العادم اسود فهذا يعنى وجود خلل فى نظام الوقود وهذا من السهل اصلاحة
وبعد ذلك قم بفحص السيارة من اسفل اى اسفل المحرك ومن منطقة اتصال المحرك بصندوق تروس السرعات للتاكد من عدم وجود زيت متسرب من احدى الجوانات او الايلسيل الموجود بين المحرك وصندوق التروس
ويجب التاكد من عدم وجود زيت راشح من جسم المحرك
فحص الشاسية
يجب التاكدمن ان الشاسية سليم ولاحظ عدم وجود شروخ او لحامات من اى نوع والتاكد من عدم وجود صدا اودهان او رش بلك او معجون
فهذا كلة قد يكون لتغطية كسر او شرخ فى احد القوائم او العلب من اسفل السيارة لان من الصعب اعادة الى وضعة الطبيعى
الكشف على وحدة الفرامل
عند تجربة السيارة على الطريق لوحظ ان بدال الفرامل يوجد بة اهتزاز واضح هذا يدل على عدم استواء سطح طنابير الفرامل
او خلل فى ضبط خلوص الفرامل
قبل تشغيل المحرك لوحظ انزلاق دواسة الفرامل بسرعة الى اسفل ارضية السيارة عند الضغط عليها فيجب ان تكون مرتفعة قليلا خاصة قبل التشغيل وبعد ادارة المحرك فاذا كانت من النوع المستخدم للسيرفو فاءن الدواسة سوف تنزل قليلا تحت قدميك ثم اضغط مرة ثانية لمدة قصيرة اى عملية مكركة للبدال 
ولاحظ عدم نزول الدواسة الا ببط وتقف عند مستوى واحد
هذا يعنى وجود تسريب فى زيت الفرامل
او دخول هواء فى دورة الفرامل
اوتلف فى اسطوانات الفرامل
اوتآكل تيل الفرامل
التاكد من سلامة الفرامل اليدوية
فحص عجلة القيادة ونظام التوجية والتعليق
الاهتزازات الغير منتظمة والسريعة للعجلات الامامية والخلفية هو اكبر دليل على
عدم اتزان العجل 
وانحرافها يؤدى عواقب وخيمه على الطريق
ومن اسباب ذلك
خلل فى علبة القيادة اى الديركسيون
خلل فى نظام التعليق
الكشف على زاوية الكاستر والكامبر
اى ضبط زوايا العجل
خلل فى الاطارات الكاوتش
وعدم اتزانها
يجب تحديد صلاحية الاطارات والكشف عليها
وترصيصها اى اتزانها على الجهاز الخاص بذلك
فحص السيارة على الطريق
قبل شراء السيارة يجب ان تقودها بنفسك ويبدا اختبارها على طريق سريع للتاكد من سلامة
صندوق السرعات وابدا باختيار السرعات 
على التوالى واختبار السرعة الخلفية
واختبار شدة الفرامل على الطريق
وملاحظة انحراف السيارة من عدمة
وملاحظة الاصوات اثناء السير
يجب الانتقال من سرعة الى اخرى دون حدوث اصوات مزعجة وبسهولة ويسر
فحص الريداتير خزان المياة
دورة التبريد من العوامل المهمة وعدم انتظامها
يؤدى الى مشاكل كبيرة جدااا
فصح المبرد والكشف على المروحة 
فتح غطاء الريداتير بحظر شديد ولاحظ لون
المياة والتاكد من عدم وجود صدأ
التاكد من عدم وجود بقع زيت على سطح المياة
ملاحظة تقليب المياة اثناء دوران المحرك
التاكد من عدم تسريب المياة من احدى الوصلات
فحص العدادات ولمبات التحزير فى الطبلوة
يجب عليك معرفة جميع العدادات الموجودة
بطبلوة السيارة من الداخل
ومعرفة مسمى كل واحد ووظيفتة
ويجب صيانتهم باستمرار
لانهم هم الدليل اليك داخل السيارة اثناء القيادة
ولاتتهاون باعطالهما
معرفة مبين ضغط الزيت 
ومؤشر درجات الحرارة
ولمبات تحزير الفرامل
ولمبة دائرة شحن البطارية
ومؤشر الدال على مستوى البنزين
ولمبات جميع الاشارات الجانبية والخلفية
والتاكد من ماسح الزجاج وسلامتة
هذا من اجل سلامتك​ 
مع تحياتى 
رفعت سلطان​


----------



## سمير شربك (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا أخي رفعت على المعلومات القيمة 
وأضيف يمكن الكشف على توصيلات أو وضع قصة جديدة بعد حادث مثلا ويمكن على الصواج والدهان 
إعادة السيارة كما هي ومعرفة ذلك العيب يكمن في نزع شبر الأبواب وملاحظة اعمال اللحام والمعجون وطبقة اللحام 
على دائر الأبواب الأمامية والخلفية


----------



## zizo_ppc (29 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي علي هذه النصائح الغاليه


----------



## archangeles (28 سبتمبر 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 سبتمبر 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## eng_mechanic (30 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

